# Third Party Firmware for DIR 615



## WarEagleAU (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive been searching the net looking for third party firmware that will let me open up my wireless N router from D-Link. Unfortunately Tomato and DD-WRT arent supported by my router. I looked at sveasoft and didnt see my router supported. I happened to glance at WRT lite or something and said my router wasnt tested but I didnt want to take a chance on that. 

Anyone know any place where I could potentially get some third party firmware for a DLINK DIR 615 WIRELESS N?


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 24, 2008)

this is why some people spend alot of time trying to talk people out of buying routers that look good


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 24, 2008)

well it was like 39 bucks at best buy and the thing works really well, I was just wanting to play around and maybe increase some stuff on it. Bad thing is, the guy Pete at DD-WRT says it uses some kind of chip that doesnt support linux...


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 25, 2008)

mmm, linux doesnt support it 

on the plus side you can still get a good router at a reasonable price, I'd aim for a WRT54GL or compareable router for, 25 used, or 50 ish new, maybe more like 60-70 new but you could definatly get one for 50 new if you wanna look real hard


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 25, 2008)

no, Wireless N is the way to go. I go get the Xtreme  DIR 655 and be in heaven. Oh well, it was nice to ask.


----------

